# Holiday spirit!



## MMRR - jif (Dec 17, 2008)

I just thought I'd take a moment and wish everyone here at Tegutalk a holiday season full of joy and peace (and wonderful food).  

This is the sight I see when I look out my front door. These neighbors out-do themselves every year. The one thing missing that is usually there is the star about 20 feet above their roof line. 

Ignore the date, I keep forgetting to reset my camera. LOL


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy Holidays to you too!!

That sure is impressive!


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW! What a light setup! How do you sleep at night with it all flashing into your window haha?

Glad to see people have holiday spirit though.


----------

